# Angeln im Raum Enschede



## sascha_kote (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
ich komme aus Ahaus und suche Angelteiche für Forellen im Raum Enschede, Winterwiijk wo man ohne dt. Angelschein angeln kann.

Sascha


----------



## Heiko112 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Raum Enschede*

Moin

geh mal auf 
http://www.visplanner.nl

dann suchste dir auf der Karte den Abschnitt aus der für dich in Frage kommt, und dann machst du links den Haken bei Forellenvijver

zu Empfehlen ist aber ganz klar

http://www.bijzondervissen.nl/

das ist zwar etwas weiter wie Enschede ( aus deiner Richtung) aber die 30 Km würde ich immer fahren.
Unglaublich gute Anlage.

mfg
Heiko


----------

